# معلومات عن اجهزة طبيةهدية لاخواني المهندسين



## مروان20 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*معلومات عن اجهزة طبية هدية لاخواني المهندسين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انظرو وادعوا لي اذا استفدتم
علي امل ان افيد هذا المنتدي
الموضوع علي اكثر من جزا وفي انتظاركم


----------



## مروان20 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

اليكم المزيد ومازال هناك الكثير ومنتظر اي استفسارات وكل ماتريدون ستجدون انشاء الله
راجيا من الله ان افيدكم قدر المستطاع


----------



## راجي رضا الله (12 ديسمبر 2007)

اتشرف بأن أكون أول من يرد ويقول شكرا لك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ مروان 20 .

تحية طيبة .

مبادرة رائعة وثرية شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير .

نثمن جهودك واعانك الله .

ننتظر المزيد .

البغدادي


----------



## مروان20 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

اليكم المزيد وارجوا الي كل من يطلب اي معلومات عن اجهزة طبية ان يسال 
وانشاء الله اقدر اقدمها له


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## م.عز (18 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا شكرا شكرا 
و جزاك الله خير الثواب على المشاركة القيمة مهندس مروان ...

تحياتي .....


----------



## ابو يافا (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## lolo13 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشاركه رائعه


----------



## tigersking007 (19 يناير 2008)

مشكور والله بارك الله فيك ويجزيك خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس عمووور (19 يناير 2008)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## انس الهيتي (20 يناير 2008)

الله يجزيك خير مشكور


----------



## مصطفى الهلالي (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذي اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى 
انا مصطفى من الامارات 
الصراحه في جامعتي محتاجه تعمل بروجكت جديد شوي يعني غير ال اي سي جي وال ثيرمومثتر 
الرجاء من عنده افكار او بروجكت كامل يبعثل لي والله ولي التوفيق وشكرا جزيلا اخوكم بالله مصطفى الهلالي


----------



## إيمان26 (28 يناير 2008)

هل من الممكن أخي أن تكتب بجنب الملف الأجهزة التي بداخله ليكون ذلك أسهل لنا فنحمل ما نحتاجه منها.؟
وهل هي كتب أم أبحاث؟
شاكرة


----------



## محمد الواثق (29 يناير 2008)

لم استطع التحميل ! ارجوا المساعدة ...


----------



## عاشق السكون (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا اخ مروان


----------



## زكور أحمد (1 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## belal-alsharaa (2 مايو 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووورر


----------



## ليدي لين (2 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك اخ مروان وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## omardj84 (2 مايو 2008)

والله نزلتون كلون على مافيهم من فائدة... شكراً وننتظر المزيد من كرمك


----------



## المسلم84 (3 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (4 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى مروان شكرا جزيلا على ها المجهود الكبير وأود أن تفيدنى فى مجال أجهزة البصريات فمثلا جهاز الأوتورف ماهى فكرة عمله ؟ وتكون أفضل لوهناك بعض الصور 

جزاكم الله خيرا 

أبــــ أنس ــــو


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (5 مايو 2008)

الله يجزيك خير مشكور


----------



## محمد قهوة (8 مايو 2008)

المهندس مروان الف شكر


----------



## المهندسه الصغيره (10 مايو 2008)

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام الله يعطيك العافيه بجد كتير مفيده المرفقات الموجوده
عنجد مبادره حلوه


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركه الفعاله والطيبه وإنشاء الله الى الأمام


----------



## belal-alsharaa (21 مايو 2008)

مشكووور جدا جدا يا باش مهندس مروان


----------



## همزة مهندس (24 مايو 2008)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## غدات ليبيا (26 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور أخي على هذا المجهود و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (27 مايو 2008)

مشككككككككككور


----------



## loook87 (11 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الخير


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (11 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكورييييييييييييييين على المشاركات الرائعه


----------



## مقشش (12 يونيو 2008)

حياك يا قبالي 
حياك يا حتارشي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

لك عظيم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عرفه نور (19 يوليو 2008)

ابغى انشاء شكة اجهزة طبية وابغى المساعدة فلو يمكنك راسلنى على 
ar_afanor***********
Thanks


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور و يعطيك ربي الف عافيه


----------



## basselal (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور :20:​


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ع الكتالوجات 
ولكن المرفق رقم 4 تالف
وهو اللى مساحته 350 كيلو بايت
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## عباس اللامي (20 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ايها الاخ العزيز ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## دكتور المستقبل (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراً*

شكرأً كتير على مجهودك​الحقيقة أنا جديد في الهندسة الطبية و اهتم بتقنيات القياس و التحليل الطبية فإذا عندك أي شي بساعدني رح أكون كتير ممنونة :34:


----------



## issam1986n (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وأرجو وجود ملفات عن الرنين و الطبقي المحوري


----------



## samadov (23 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم.
المرجو إفادتي إن كان Echographe SHIMADZU 1100 يعمل 4D ؟
كم ثمنه إن كان ممكنا ؟*


----------



## علىزكى (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاء الله كل خير و الف شكر على المجهود الرائع دة


----------



## sjnabil (25 فبراير 2009)

خزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تحيه طيبه و بعد

بخصوص أجهزة Full-Automated Hematology Analyzers هل لديكم موديلات التاليه أو أى موديلات أخرى*​*
ABX Micros 60 
DREW EXCELL 18 
ADVIA 60 
ERMA PCE210

أتمنى لو أن أحد لديه أى وثائق للصيانه أو ال Service Manual الخاص بأحد تلك الموديلات بأى صيغه.

ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*


----------



## en.ashraf (19 يناير 2010)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## أبو موئل (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور جداً أخي مروان


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 يناير 2010)




----------



## بندر الدلابيح (28 يناير 2010)

الســـــلام عليكــــــم 

جزاك الله كل خير اخــــي م. مروان 

مبادرة تستسحق الثناء و التقدير .....


----------



## رامز سامى عدلى (28 يناير 2010)

*هندسة طبية*

تحية طيبة .





شكرا لك يا مروان جدا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (29 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الطموحة (24 فبراير 2010)

* جزاك الله خير*


----------



## مهندس عرفان (27 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## ahmadba (27 مارس 2010)

مشكور جاري التحميل و التقييم لاحقا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا العمل الصالح جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ودمتم


----------



## agabeain (29 مارس 2010)

انشاء اللة يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جلال موسى (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررا


----------

